
Show HN: Mobile app to turn ebooks into high-quality audiobooks - andrewstrout
http://gethowler.com/
======
Drakim
While this is very cool, I'm not sure I like the name howler, as it collides
with howler.js which is a library for audio. People should be a but more
creative with names.

